# Best Dog Stand on the Market???



## bradleyj

Hey guys, 

Just want to get some feedback on what you guys think it the best dog stand out there. Using a Avery Ruff Stand now, but had some parts snap and it seems to be quite slippery for him.

Thanks,


----------



## BlaineT

Some swear by the sportstand. I love my ruff stand.


----------



## Lee Nelson

Webfoot Dri Stand. Hands down, my favorite!

http://webfootkennel.com/webfoot-dri-stand/


----------



## webfootkennel of IL

*Dri-Stand pic*









Havent ever seen a dog do this from a ruff stand!


----------



## cwilson

I love my ruff stand!


----------



## Dale Tuftee

We are using a new Banded Stand. It is very sturdy!


----------



## DDanielson

Webfoot Dri Stands are by far the best. Contact Mitch with Webfoot Kennel of IL


----------



## jthunts

Webfoot stand is the best I have used. I have owned a ruff stand, sportstand, and webfoot. Sturdy, light, easy setup/break down, legs adjust easily. Best part is Made in USA.


----------



## GulfCoast

I am a big fan of the Sportstand. I would not own another Ruff Stand. Have not tried a Dri Stand.


----------



## Dustin D

What's the cost of the Dri-Stand?


----------



## shawninthesticks

I had the Sportstand ,and it was ok ,but I had to add a lot of grommets to get it to drain water quick enough for my liking. I'm going to try the Webfoot this year. Heard nice things about locally.


----------



## Clay Warren

I was a little down on Avery products after purchasing some hexa bumpers...purchased the Ruff Stand for an astronomical price IMO and the thing is a POS. It is not sturdy unless I sink it 12"s into the mud and slippery as all get out after the first retrieve.


----------



## grnhed

Dustin D said:


> What's the cost of the Dri-Stand?


+1

How much for the dri-stand


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

We just got our Dri-Stand from Mitch and it is awesome. Best stand I have ever used.


----------



## fishin444

Try this guy www.webfootkennel.com


----------



## jthunts

$149.99 plus shipping


----------



## webfootkennel of IL

several people have inquired about what the tops made out of, Aluminum pan with drain hole and an Astro turf surface also carry strap is visible in pic


----------



## jeraldinE

I really love mine!


----------



## StrykerRidge

I like em too


----------



## WBF

I currently have a sport stand and have used the avery. Im lookn for something that I can sit on with my dog without it breaking. Is the Dri stand hardy?


----------



## Quacktastic

I had to put some hydroturf on my ruff stand it was so slick. The dog would about kill himself trying to jump off the stand when I first had it


----------



## Quacktastic

How do you purchase a dri stand?


----------



## shawninthesticks

WBF said:


> I currently have a sport stand and have used the avery. Im lookn for something that I can sit on with my dog without it breaking. Is the Dri stand hardy?


No..............


----------



## KyleC

WBF said:


> I currently have a sport stand and have used the avery. Im lookn for something that I can sit on with my dog without it breaking. Is the Dri stand hardy?


I am looking for something like this also.


----------



## Daren Galloway

It has a lip on it, it may hold you put i wouldn't want to sit on that lip for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## Rivertrail

curious about this dristand. looks great except the take down part. anyone have real world use experience, flooded timber, muddy rice field?


----------



## JohnSetra

Also a Big fan of the Dri-stand, definitely comes in handy sometimes


----------



## turkey4090

I have used dri stand for a year...worked out great hunted in mosit soilunits mostly. Built a cover out of cattle panels to help brush it in to surrondings. No issues so far.


----------



## turkey4090

I have used dri stand for a year...worked out great hunted in mosit soil






units mostly. Built a cover out of cattle panels to help brush it in to surrondings.  No issues so far.


----------



## Goosklr

Weebfoot Dry stand!


----------



## Dustin D

The Dri-Stand is no longer in production.
http://www.webfootkennel.com/webfoot-dri-stand/

Any other stand recommendations?


----------



## Dustin D

Anyone have any experince with Momarsh?


----------



## sick lids

Dustin D said:


> Anyone have any experince with Momarsh?


Worth every penny if you use as intended. For field hunting I think the Rig-em right is lighter and easier to conceal, momarsh works nice in cattails.


----------



## Blue Tick

I was looking at the banded stands but they had a couple wobbly reports and so on. Looks like I might be trying to do some type of homemade stand.


----------

